# Hatching from frozen daphnia



## sb483 (May 29, 2006)

[if this thread belongs in a neighboring forum then my apologies, pls move this message there]

I read several accounts of frozen daphnia hatching (from some site: _...frozen daphnia come back to life from resting cysts called ephippium. These cysts can be frozen, dried and brought to life by simply being rehydrated or thawed._).
I bought frozen daphnia with the hopes that some would hatch, in order to help another tank with green water algae (I couldn't find any source nearby selling live daphnia). None so far, but it's only been a few hours and I think people say it takes a few days.

Has anyone here ever had any experience with frozen daphnia coming back to life? Could you share your experiences? Thanks


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

No, but I've had daphnia come back after I emptied and washed the trashcan I was keeping them in, in chlorinated water.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Daphnia are available on line at places like aquabid.com. That might be more sure than waiting for the frozen eggs, if any, to hatch.

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## BillD (Jun 10, 2005)

I have used frozen daphnia to start new cultures. These were ones I had frozen myself. It does take a while before you see them.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

BillD said:


> I have used frozen daphnia to start new cultures. These were ones I had frozen myself. It does take a while before you see them.


Interesting. It would make starting new daphnia cultures _much_ easier.

I've kept brine shrimp eggs in freezer since 1990. They are still hatching fine.


----------

